# Who is Yanis Beiring?



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a CD of three of Beethoven's piano sonatas, probably the three most well known (Moonlight, Pathetique, Aspassionata). It is very budget production. For example, there are no liner notes, and the CD is divided into eight tracks, whereas the CD cover claims that there are nine, and the sound could be a fair bit clearer.

However, despite these limitations, every few weeks or so I feel the urge to listen to it. It is of course beautiful music, and to my ear, the piano playing is masterful, containing power, control, subtlety, and a real sense that each piece is a whole, not just a series of isolated notes. Surely, I thought, a pianist of such quality would be well known, or at least have produced other recordings.

Alas. No matter how hard I search, there is only one piece of information about this pianist in the entire world; he has put out a CD of... Beethoven piano sonatas.  (The name of the pianist is Yanis beiring). I can think of three explanations of this phenomena.

1. My ear is addled, and this recording and this pianist are both obscure because they are mediocre at best. (This is a strong possibility).

2. Yanis beiring is/ was a brilliant pianist who nevertheless missed out on being discovered, died unrecognised at 22, or perhaps changed is name and went into hiding. (Seems unlikely)

3. A star pianist has made a recording under a pseudonym to see if it is his name or his talent that people pay to hear (I think I'm getting into the realm of fantasy here.

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Maybe someone else has the same CD, and has an opinion on it.

Maybe someone has information???


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Since no-one else has replied, I will have a conversation with myself

Cortision, you clearly have a problem. Your ear is definitely addled, and your brain even more so.

Cortision. I have some information about Yanis Beiring! It is a little known fact that it is in fact a pseudonym for Elvis Presley, who undertook piano lessons from the aliens that abducted him.

At least now that there are some replies to Cortision's post, someone might be tempted to answer it.


----------



## magus (Jan 1, 2011)

I have this recording and am also in Australia. I'm only replying because nobody else did, and there's no information that I can find anywhere else about our mysterious pianist. The performance is passionate, but the recording shallow and shrill, so I've rarely listened to it; I'm just giving it another go now. Sorry I can't be of any help.


----------



## Ozambersand (Jul 26, 2015)

I know this is old, but I own the same CD and recently came across the same brick wall when trying to find out about the artist.
The only other evidence I can add is that Amazon has the publisher as being Big-joke or something like that. An Aussie company that has an offshoot called Timeless which specialises in old recordings.
As the second poster says, there is a shrillness to the sound which I hear more as the distinctive sound of old recordings. So, my guess it could be very old. 78?
This may also explain why the interpretation feels different.
The start of the Pathetique is not the way it is usually played.
Not sure whether chasing up the company who released it will help.
If it is an old 78 recording, the artist may no longer be alive.


----------

